# First timer



## caron73 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm looking at flying out to Melbourne next month traveling up to cairns across to Darwin & down the middle back to Melbourne. 
Anybody fancy helping a first timer start her travels ???


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you wish to rent or buy a camper van or car ?

Do you want to travel by train or plane ? ( no trains between Cairns and Darwin )

Do you wish to join guided tours ?


----------



## caron73 (Jan 23, 2013)

Train most of it seems the cheapest way. Internal flight cairns to Darwin. Also been told its cheaper to book 2-5 day trips before flying out


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

This web site covers most of your journey........CountryLink: Home


----------

